
Mergedroid: a bot to reduce manual conflict resolution on GitHub pull requests - psantosl
http://blog.gmaster.io/2018/02/mergedroid-bot-to-solve-conflicts-in-pull-requests.html
======
psantosl
Tested with the Git repo itself, about 26% less merges need manual
intervention:
[https://gmaster.io/mergedroid/analyze/report/gmasterscm/git](https://gmaster.io/mergedroid/analyze/report/gmasterscm/git)

Still _alpha_.

